# Hi there!



## Arachne (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi all

After 7 years of studying history and classical studies part time, I have my degree and I'm finally in a good position to write fiction. I have been dabbling with short stories ever since I saved up and bought myself a type-writer at age 12 but somehow life always seemed to take me away from writing, or perhaps I took myself away from it. 
Anyway, now I have embarked on a novel, of which I have written four full chapters (only revised about five times each - I have a problem with looking back over my work too much and must learn to move ahead quicker I think). I am thoroughly enjoying the process but I'm finding that I'm so engrossed that I can't drag myself out of the head space and back into reality. I'm thinking about my novel morning and night, in the shower, while cooking, driving, sleeping etc. It's great because it's helping with developing ideas but I'm hoping it might tail off a bit soon 'cos I need to live my life at the same time, my kids still need to be dressed and fed every day! 

I found this forum the other day and had a little browse. I'm not usually into using fora and such, I'm not even on social media actually, as I get weary of online bickering and such, but this forum seems like it could be invaluable for learning about the technicalities of writing, which I really need as I only write instinctively at the moment. It also seems like a good source for reading the work of others and receiving critique too. I'm looking forward to getting to know some of you along my writing journey.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 14, 2018)

What periods and places did you focus your studies on?


----------



## Arachne (Oct 15, 2018)

In classical studies we covered a bit of ancient Greece, the foundation of Rome, the late republic and the Empire, so a massive stretch but it's done thematically rather than by time and place so we didn't cover everything from those periods, just selective events that suited the themes of the courses. I also did a year on ancient myth in the Greek and Roman worlds.
In History I studied too many things to mention but covered late medieval to early modern Europe mostly. 
It was really hard work but an incredibly enjoyable experience. The mythology was my favourite subject by far.
It seems you may be into a bit of ancient myth yourself, Epimetheus. Have you done any academic study of it?


----------



## Darren White (Oct 15, 2018)

Both of you, welcome 
I'm looking forward to reading your work, once you've made your mandatory 30 posts.
What genre is your novel?

Oh, and don't worry, bickering is not allowed here. If you ever come across it, you can report it and we will deal with it.

Have a great time here
your resident moderator and poet


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 15, 2018)

Arachne said:


> It seems you may be into a bit of ancient myth yourself, Epimetheus. Have you done any academic study of it?



No, and i'm a little jealous of you for having studied it properly. But i do love classical history and mythology: now i know there's an expert around i might be bugging you a lot. I've recently been looking a little at Chinese history and mythology as well; very interesting.

Do you incorporate your studies into your writing?


----------



## Arachne (Oct 15, 2018)

My novel is probably officially historical fiction, but I feel period drama is more accurate as it doesn't feature much in the way of historical figures or events, my characters and plot are all fictional. 

Thanks for the welcome :encouragement:


----------



## Arachne (Oct 15, 2018)

I have no idea about Chinese mythology but I bet it's really interesting. 

As my writing is historical fiction I can use my experience for research, where it is invaluable for finding sources to help with accuracy etc. Though my degree is in classical studies, my current novel is not set in the classical era though as I have had a Victorian story burning a hole in my head for years so need to get that one out. I do have an idea for a classically set one though but I can't think about more than one at a time so it will have to wait. 

What are you writing at the moment?


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 15, 2018)

I bet just having studied history will help with research of any time period, knowing sources, extrapolating events etc...

I'm writing a story within a story at the moment: one layer sci-fi, the other layer Arthurian legend. Know any good sources for king Arthur? There's rather a lot out there.


----------



## Arachne (Oct 15, 2018)

No, I'm afraid I don't. Even though he was supposed to have had dealings with some Romans I haven't heard that there is any actual reference to him personally in any known Roman sources (I am happy to be corrected on this), which is my field of knowledge out really. 
I did just find this list of sources from the University of Florida though - https://people.clas.ufl.edu/jshoaf/arthurnet/king-arthur-in-medieval-sources/ I would start with something like that, as it's likely to be reliable and thoroughly referenced.  
The very important thing I took from my studies of myth though, is that they are, and have always been, fluid. You can interpret a myth in any way you wish so play with it, put your own spin on it to make it your own. Most myths have been reinvented many times and that's what's so fun about them and why they never get boring. You only need to have the bare bones of a myth for it to be recognisable so unless you need it to be identical to an earlier version then you can write it to fit your needs.


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 15, 2018)

I always like to know what has been done before making my own adjustments. The more bones i have to play with, the more intricate a creature i can create. Plus i like learning about this stuff anyway.


----------



## Arachne (Oct 15, 2018)

Good plan. You've probably already thought of it but don't forget to look for visual sources too, paintings, sculpture and relics etc


----------



## bdcharles (Oct 16, 2018)

Hi Arachne and welcome. I host the *Literary Maneuvers* monthly fiction comp so if you're feeling fictitious, you can get yourself over to it. Hope to see you there!


----------



## epimetheus (Oct 16, 2018)

Arachne said:


> Good plan. You've probably already thought of it but don't forget to look for visual sources too, paintings, sculpture and relics etc



The visual arts not so much, i always need someone to explain them to me otherwise i don't get it. Music though - it's a good excuse to listen to Wagner's Tristan and Isolde.


----------

